# باتش ازالة فيروس الأوتوكاد



## Mastermind_00 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


الاخوة والاخوات
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تحدثنا باستفاضة عن فيروس جديد بلغة الأوتو لسيب يصيب برنامج الأوتوكاد في الموضوع التالي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t219463.html


وها هو العلاج لازالته تماما من على جهازك ان شاء الله

يتم تشغيل الباتش المرفق
ثم اختيار Y
ثم الضغط على Enter

:15:مجرب:15:
​


----------



## Eng_M1986 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

بجد تسلم ايدك 
انا جربت الباتش وفعلا حذف كل ملفات الفيروس 
بعد كدة فتحت ملف اوتوكاد واشتغلت كل الاوامر اللى كانت مش شغالة وكمان الملف اشتغل من غير ما يولد لف ليسب فى نفس المجلد
تسلم ايدك مرة تانية


----------



## العبد لله (9 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر يا بش مهندس 

ريحتنا كتير , فيروس ممل ويزهق

كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## zozofath (9 أكتوبر 2010)

تسلم لانو الفايروس جنني


----------



## Mastermind_00 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم
ولا نسألكم الا دعوة صالحة


----------



## heshhesh1500 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ويباركلك فى صحتك يارب


----------



## midocizar (11 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (11 أكتوبر 2010)

الأخوة الأعزاء 
الباتش لم يعمل معي 
هل أنتم متأكدون من فعاليته
برجاء الافادة بطريقة العمل مع خالص الشكر
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## Mastermind_00 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> الأخوة الأعزاء
> الباتش لم يعمل معي
> هل أنتم متأكدون من فعاليته
> برجاء الافادة بطريقة العمل مع خالص الشكر
> تقبلوا تحياتي



اخي العزيز
الباتش يعمل وهو مجرب


الخطوات هي 

بعد فك الملف المضغوط 
قم بتشغيل الباتش
سيتم ظهور شاشة DOS
بعد ظهور رسالة يسألك فيها Yes or No
قم بالضغط على Y ثم الضغط على Enter

ولك ودي وتحياتي
:84:
​


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (11 أكتوبر 2010)

Mastermind_00 قال:


> اخي العزيز
> الباتش يعمل وهو مجرب
> 
> 
> ...



أخي الكريم
هو بالتأكيد يعمل طالما جربته أنت و الزملاء و لكن هل يعيد هذا الباتش أمر Panning للماوس أنا جربته بنفس الطريقة التي شرحتها على جهازين كمبيوتر باصدارين مختلفين و لم ينجح في اعادة هذا الأمر رغم اعطاءه رسالة تفيد مسح الفيروس
تقبل تحياتي على كل حال


----------



## م-خالد (11 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.khaledmal (11 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
ريحتنا كتير من الفايروسات


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (11 أكتوبر 2010)

متشكرين جدا يا عمنا الكبير
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## Mastermind_00 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا
ارجو ان يكون الباتش قد اراحكم من الفيروس المستفز


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (30 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## melmokhtar (31 أكتوبر 2010)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> أخي الكريم
> هو بالتأكيد يعمل طالما جربته أنت و الزملاء و لكن هل يعيد هذا الباتش أمر Panning للماوس أنا جربته بنفس الطريقة التي شرحتها على جهازين كمبيوتر باصدارين مختلفين و لم ينجح في اعادة هذا الأمر رغم اعطاءه رسالة تفيد مسح الفيروس
> تقبل تحياتي على كل حال


 بسم الله السلام عليكم أخى الكريم ان شاء الله احضر لك الامر اللى بيعيد امر الحركة للماوس لانى هنا بالسعودية وجدت معظم اجهزة الكمبيوتر هذا الامر محول ل osnap و الاخ الرسام دلنى على الامر اللى يعيده لوضعه الطبيعى و بالفعل ظبط معايا و ان شاء الله غدا اكتبه لك.......بالتوفيق ان شاء بارك الله فى مجهود الاخ صاحب الموضوع و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناته.......لا تنسانا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## Autocader (31 أكتوبر 2010)

A very interesting thread anyway 

good luck for all with that patch


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (1 نوفمبر 2010)

melmokhtar قال:


> بسم الله السلام عليكم أخى الكريم ان شاء الله احضر لك الامر اللى بيعيد امر الحركة للماوس لانى هنا بالسعودية وجدت معظم اجهزة الكمبيوتر هذا الامر محول ل osnap و الاخ الرسام دلنى على الامر اللى يعيده لوضعه الطبيعى و بالفعل ظبط معايا و ان شاء الله غدا اكتبه لك.......بالتوفيق ان شاء بارك الله فى مجهود الاخ صاحب الموضوع و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناته.......لا تنسانا من صالح دعائكم


أخي الكريم
شكرا على اهتمامك
هناك أمر يعيد حركة الماوس هو mbuttonpan و من ثم تغيير الرقم المفضل من صفر الى واحد و لكن يجب تكرار هذا الأمر مع كل ملف اوتوكاد تفتحه
و للعلم ظهور قائمة Osnap هو من نتائج الفيروس و تعود تلقائيا عند استخدام أنتي فيروس يسمى Dr web يمكن تحميله مجانا من على النت و هو ينجح في ازالة هذا الفيروس تماما 
عموما في انتظار الرد 
و تقبل تحياتي


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (1 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا الباتش الاكثر من رائع وجاري حذف الفيروسات الليسبيه


----------



## melmokhtar (1 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
بالفعل أخى الكريم هذا هو الامر و يتم كالتالى
mbuttonpan ثم enter
ثم 80 ثم enter 
ثم zoomfactor ثم enter
ثم 1 ثم enter
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله لا تنسانا من صالح دعائك


----------



## Mastermind_00 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير
واشكر اخواني المهندسين
سيف الدين مرزوق
melmokhtar
على اضافاتهم القيمة في الموضوع


----------



## mdsayed (5 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااا"


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (5 نوفمبر 2010)

melmokhtar قال:


> بسم الله السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> بالفعل أخى الكريم هذا هو الامر و يتم كالتالى
> mbuttonpan ثم enter
> ثم 80 ثم enter
> ...



اضافة قوية يا أخي العزيز و لكن يبدو أن الأرقام بعكس الترتيب
خالص الشكر و الدعاء
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## باشمهندس ايمن (6 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر يا باشا .... تسلم ايدك ... الصراحة ما كنتش لاقيله حل


----------



## ta((syr))la (6 نوفمبر 2010)

ميرسيتووووووووووو


----------



## hossamkatab (7 نوفمبر 2010)

اشتغل تمام جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mastermind_00 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## tariq khalil (21 ديسمبر 2010)

با رك الله فيك وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## م حسام (21 ديسمبر 2010)

_الباتش ده هايل شكرا_


----------



## mohy_y2003 (21 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## zzaghal (21 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس مدني ربيع (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا*

جزاك الله خيرا.
كانت هذه المشكلة تعيق عمل العديد من المهندسين والطلاب.


----------



## mohammedshaban (22 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوور


----------



## tariq khalil (25 ديسمبر 2010)

احيانا الباتش لا يؤدي الغرض
*يخوان هاذا الفايروس يولد نفسه بملف acad.lsp
الحل باذن الله ازالة هذا الفايروس بالخطوات التالية وهي :
1 - قم بالبحث عن ملف اسمه acadappp.lsp او acadapp بوا سطة اداة البحث واجعل البحث متقدم حتى بالملفات المخفية 
2- احذف هاذا الملف 
3- قم بالبحث مرة اخرى عن ملف acad.mnl ستجد اكثر من ملف 
4- افتح الملف وباخر سطر ستجد عبارة ( (load "acadapp") (princ)" قم بحذفها طبعا بجميع الملفات امتداد *.mnl
5- احذف جميع الملفات باسم acad.lsp بالبحث المتقدم او بباتش ازاله acad.lsp
واخيرا افتح اي ملف اوتوكاد واكتب الامر التالي mbuttonpan واجعله 1
وايضا الامر fillmode واجعله 1 
انشا الله يكون الحل النهائي وادعولي*​


----------



## shrek (25 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك وأذن لنا بالنشر لتعم الفائدة


----------



## odwan (25 ديسمبر 2010)

سلمت يمينك .... بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## amefight (25 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود مدكور (25 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر​


----------



## eng.b.alkahtani (25 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## Mastermind_00 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني
والشكر في الاصل للمهندس يحيى غازي صانع الباتش


----------



## tariq khalil (26 ديسمبر 2010)

للغلم :
يا خوان الباتش يزيل كل ملفات acad.lsp ولكن الفايروس الاصلي يبقى موجود وهو الذي يولد هاذا الملف 
والفايروس باسم ALS.BURSTED.B وهذا الفايروس لا يزال عن طريق الباتش ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## tariq khalil (26 ديسمبر 2010)

انشا الله يكون الحل النهائي اعزائي 
لاني انا عانيت كثيرا من هاذا الفايروس وجربت العديد من الطرق حتى انني جربت اكتر من انتي فايروس ولم ينجح الى ان نجحت معي هذه الطريقه 
ونشرتها لتعم الفائده 


اردني مغترب


----------



## احمدعوض يوسف (8 يناير 2011)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس مدني ربيع (9 يناير 2011)

*التجريب اولا*



tariq khalil قال:


> احيانا الباتش لا يؤدي الغرض
> *يخوان هاذا الفايروس يولد نفسه بملف acad.lsp*
> *الحل باذن الله ازالة هذا الفايروس بالخطوات التالية وهي :*
> *1 - قم بالبحث عن ملف اسمه acadappp.lsp او acadapp بوا سطة اداة البحث واجعل البحث متقدم حتى بالملفات المخفية *
> ...


 
لقد جربت الباتش وحده ولم ينجح. فقد ازال ملفات lsp ولكنها تولد نفسها والان سأقوم بتجريب الطريقة التي طرحتها. والله ولي التوفيق.
شكرا جزيلا على اي حال.


----------



## مهندس احمد بغدادي (16 يناير 2011)

لم يفلح الباتش بأزالة الفايروس للأسف
لأن اسمه acaddoc.lsp وليس acad.lsp
ارجومن الساده الاعضاء مساعدتى ضرورى وجزاهم الله خيرا


----------



## yoyoooooo (17 يناير 2011)

بجد الله يجازيك الجنة ويوسع رزقك وييسرلك امورك ريحتنى كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## محمدابوالنيل (21 يناير 2011)

مشكور بس ياريت حد يعمل اى حاجة تزيل فيرس ال scrool 
لانى بجد مش لقيله حل


----------



## sam2030 (23 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اتعامل مع برنامج اوتو كاد منذ ما يقرب من 5 سنوات ولم تقابلنى هذه المشكلة الا منذ 5 ايام بالتحديد لفتح ملف موجود مع احد الاصدقاء ولانى على دراية بملفات اوتو كاد لحظت وجود بلف غيرب وهو acad.lsp
وبحثت حتى وجت ضالتى بمنتداكم جزاكم الله خير 
فالموضوع بالنسبه للمشتغلين ببرنامج اوتو كاد هام جدا جدا 
اما الان 
المشكلة انه باحد ملفات اوتو كاد عند عمل خط polyline واعطائه تخانه بالامر width 
يظهر على شكل خطين وليس خط واحد عريض اى خط مفرغ 
فهل هذا من اضرار الفيرس 
وهلا تم اكتشاف انتى فيرس لحل المشكله 
مع العلم ان موجود لدى انتى فيرس نورتون 2011 اب ديت بشكل يومى 
ولم يستطيع كشف الفيرس 

رجاء الافاده


----------



## خالد الزيدانى (24 يناير 2011)

يا اخوان انا عندى مشكلة فى الأوتوكاد عندما نخزن الملفات يخرج ملفين مع الملف المخز واسم الملف الأول هو ياخد نفس اسم ملف الأوتوكاد المخزن الأصلى واسم الملف الثانى هو ren eswpropوالله يا اخوان لازم تشوفولى حل للمشكلة ارجو مشاركتكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## eng.sameer hadrab (24 يناير 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## ثروت313 (24 يناير 2011)

sam2030 قال:


> اما الان
> المشكلة انه باحد ملفات اوتو كاد عند عمل خط polyline واعطائه تخانه بالامر width
> يظهر على شكل خطين وليس خط واحد عريض اى خط مفرغ
> فهل هذا من اضرار الفيرس



قم بأعطاء الرقم للمتغير التالي :
fillmode
1
و بعدها الامر 
Regenall
و سترجع الامور الى مسارها الصحيح .

بالتوفيق 

ثروت


----------



## نشات الحسيني (2 فبراير 2011)

تسلم ايدك والله علي المجهود والعطاء المبذول من اهم الناس اللي تحب تفيد بجد مره ثانية شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohamed11426 (2 فبراير 2011)

Plate N Sheet V4 +crake اطلب هل ممن عنده هذا البرنامج


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (2 فبراير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور.......


----------



## eng.b.alkahtani (3 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ماجد الشاعر (20 فبراير 2011)

*حل مشكلة ظهور خطين بينهما فراغ عند رسم خط polyline ذو سماكة*

والله اعلم أظنك لو جربت هذة الطريقة إن شاء الله تتحل المشكلة معك وهى :
أذهب إلي قائمة option - بأدخال الاختصار op ثم أذهب الي تبويب display ثم عند disolay perfomance علم على الاختيار رقم 3 applay solid fill
ثم أغلق البرنامج بعد الحفظ طبعا واعد تشغيل الملف ْن شاء الله تتحل المشكلة ثم الدعاء بعدها لبسيونى


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (22 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس2626 (22 فبراير 2011)

الرجاء مساعدتي في طريقة لازالة فيروس الاتوكاد الجديد الذي يسبب عدم ظهور الهاتش و عدم تشغيل البان من اسكرول الماوس وقد جربت هذا الباتش ولم يعطي نتيجة 
الرجاء من لديه الحل ارساله لي *******
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م . أبو بكر (5 مارس 2011)

> لم يفلح الباتش بأزالة الفايروس للأسف
> لأن اسمه acaddoc.lsp وليس acad.lsp
> ارجومن الساده الاعضاء مساعدتى ضرورى وجزاهم الله خير



إضغط على الزر اليمين فوق الباتش السابق و اختر Edit .

استبدل كل كلمة acad.lsp بكلمة acaddoc.lsp و قم بالتخزين باسم آخر Save as >

ستحصل على باتش جديد يزيل الفيروس بهذا الاسم acaddoc.lsp .

على كل حال قمت بتعديل الباتش و إرفاقه أدناه .
و هو يعمل بكفاءة مع الفيروس الثاني acaddoc.lsp>

الآن بالنسبة لمن لديه مشكلة السكرول في الماوس ، لا بد بعد إزال الفيروس من إعادة تنصيب الأوتوكاد من جديد .

مع التحية .


----------



## Mastermind_00 (13 مارس 2011)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> إضغط على الزر اليمين فوق الباتش السابق و اختر edit .
> 
> استبدل كل كلمة acad.lsp بكلمة acaddoc.lsp و قم بالتخزين باسم آخر save as >
> 
> ...



شكرا على اضافتك المميزة مهندس أبو بكر
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## بهاء سلام (22 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## mdsayed (22 مارس 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (22 مارس 2011)

شكرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## هشام الشبلى (19 يونيو 2011)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## نجانجا (19 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## boushy (19 يونيو 2011)

*الباتش لم يعمل معي
on Windows 7
*


----------



## فنان اوتوكاد (12 يوليو 2011)

تحياتي للجميع 
انا عندي نفس المشكلة الي عند الاخ سيف 
شغلت الباتش بس ما مشي الحال 
اناعندي ال panning للماوس مش شغال
والزوم بالماوس بطيئ
بالاضافة انو الهاتش مختفي و لازم اعمل fill on كل مرة لكل فايل
نرجو من الخوة الي عندهم حل يفيدونا 
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## Mostafa Farghaly (12 يوليو 2011)

مشكور يا أخى موضوع غاية فى الأهمية


----------



## عيد حماد (12 يوليو 2011)

مشكور جدا"


----------



## MOH_GHALAB (26 يوليو 2011)

thanks ya handasa


----------



## عمادمباركي (9 أغسطس 2011)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## محمود نظمى (21 سبتمبر 2011)

سلمت يمينك يا باشمهندس أبوبكر فعلا تم حذف الفيروس فشكرا لك على مساهمتك الفعالة


----------



## akm5470 (21 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## samy2me (21 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ramadan250 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

انا كمان جربته ولكن لم ينجح معى الرجاء الافاده


----------



## ramadan250 (23 أكتوبر 2011)

انا جربت الخطوات ولكن لم تنجح معى ما الحل


----------



## حمزهههههه (23 أكتوبر 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررا


----------



## Mostafa Farghaly (1 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## مهندس احمد بغدادي (14 نوفمبر 2011)

نسأل الله لكم ولنا العافيه


----------



## دار التصميم (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## wagih khalid (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*thanks
*​


----------



## خضر سالم (16 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله بك اخي العزيز ....... مشكور


----------



## eng_mot (19 نوفمبر 2011)

الطريقة اللى بتقولها دى فاشلة تماما لانك فقط بتمسح ملف بالمسمى acaddoc.lsp او acad.lsp 
واصلا الفيروس اتعملو لوود فى الاوتكاد
الحل ملف ليسب تانى يعمله تنظيف


----------



## eng_mot (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*اخيراااااااااا الحل*

الحل مشروح فى فيديو

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4hMRCek2nE

ناجح تمام ولله الحمد


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (19 نوفمبر 2011)

eng_mot قال:


> الحل مشروح فى فيديو
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4hmrcek2ne
> 
> ناجح تمام ولله الحمد


جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## محمدعاطف (20 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ha22ra (22 نوفمبر 2011)

والله انت رجل محترم جدا ويا اخوة انا فعلا جربت البرنامج وشال كل الفيروسات من الكمبيوتر المساح ابو معاذ من مكتب م عصيد بسكاكا الجوف وشكرا


----------



## scorpion75 (8 ديسمبر 2011)

اشكرك على الباتش اخى الكريم


----------



## ابو عمار12 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## م.عبدالله خلف (30 مارس 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## محمدهيثم (2 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله الخير


----------



## الغريب2007 (2 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علماً


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (2 أبريل 2012)

* انا جربته لكن لم يحل مشكله ان امر الهاتش لا يعمل عندى *
*ياريت لو حد عنده حل يقولة لى*


----------



## mrmo (6 أكتوبر 2012)

likeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## sammillinum (7 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/علي (18 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يبارك فيك والله حليت لي مشكله كانت هطير ملفات الشركة


----------



## sam16980 (22 يناير 2013)

*رد: **** ازالة فيروس الأوتوكاد*

بارك الله فيكم جميعا يا رب يقدرنى واقدر افيد فى الموقع زى ما استفد منه


----------



## saaddd (22 يناير 2013)

*رد: **** ازالة فيروس الأوتوكاد*

مشششششششششششكككككككككككووووووووررررر


----------



## xXx_2010 (28 فبراير 2013)

*رد: **** ازالة فيروس الأوتوكاد*

لا يوجد تأثير للباتش في ويندوز 7 x64 ..


----------



## mustafa20099 (28 فبراير 2013)

*رد: **** ازالة فيروس الأوتوكاد*

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## hema81 (28 فبراير 2013)

*رد: **** ازالة فيروس الأوتوكاد*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الملف 
ولكن توجد مشكله لدى وهى ظهور ملف acd.vlx اثناء العمل على البرنامج سواء قمت بعمل save للملف او لا .
ارجو من لديه حل لعدم ظهور هذا الملف ان يفيدنى به 
تقبل تحياتى .
*


----------



## iraqivisionary (28 فبراير 2013)

*رد: **** ازالة فيروس الأوتوكاد*

بارك الله فيك


----------



## civil mo7amed (3 مارس 2013)

*رد: **** ازالة فيروس الأوتوكاد*

ربنا يجزيكم خير الجزاء ويجعله في موازين حسناتكم


----------



## eng202091 (22 مارس 2013)

*رد: **** ازالة فيروس الأوتوكاد*

جربوا الملف ده من صنعى وبلغونى بالنتيجه
mediafire.com/?but0qj3q3zg87w3
نزل الملف -فك الملف - شغل الملف هياخد ربع ساعه فحص وازاله -
لو ظهر كلمة 
press any key to continue
دوس مسطره
لو ظهرت كلمه 
(Y/N)
اكتب Y وبعدها انتى ولما يخلص قلتى تم الازاله ولا لا


----------



## eng202091 (22 مارس 2013)

*رد: **** ازالة فيروس الأوتوكاد*

اقصد بعدها انتر


----------



## ahmedsaadtaha (29 يونيو 2013)

*رد: **** ازالة فيروس الأوتوكاد*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hvac giant (20 أغسطس 2013)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> إضغط على الزر اليمين فوق الباتش السابق و اختر Edit .
> 
> استبدل كل كلمة acad.lsp بكلمة acaddoc.lsp و قم بالتخزين باسم آخر Save as >
> 
> ...



جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (30 نوفمبر 2013)

مجهودات رتئعة جزاكم الله خيرا
ولكن جميعها لم يفلح معي
فهل الأمر متعلق بويندوز 7


----------



## كريم مصطفى فتحى (22 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (13 يناير 2014)

الاخوة الاعزاء الباتش اشتغل معايا و لكن القائمة التي تظهر مع الضغط علي الزر الاوسط للماوس لم يحزف كلما ضغطت علي الماوس علي زر الاسكرول ليعطي pan يعطي قائمة عجيبة جدا لا فائدة منها ارجوكم كيفية التخلص منها


----------



## max3li (14 يناير 2014)

الرجاء رفهع الملف مره اخرى


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (15 يناير 2014)

تحياتي من القدس الشريف
بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه
باتش فعال ، شكرا لك


----------



## MGAMAL816 (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ba3aid (5 فبراير 2014)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## واحمدصلاح (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## ahmed_8181 (5 فبراير 2014)

thanks


----------



## morsi bay (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس2626 (6 يونيو 2014)

اخواني لكم جزيل الشكر ولكني جربت طريقة الباتش ونجحت وقمت بالتعديل فيه ونجح بازالة الفيروسات الاتية
acad.vlx
acad.lsp
acaddoc.lsp
نزل الباتش من الروابط وكل ما عليك انك تعمل edit وتغير اسم الفيرس المكتوب بالملف الى اسم الفيرس اللي عندك وتعمل حفظ وبعديه تشغل الباتش وهو راح يزيل الفيروسات من كل الملفات​


----------



## محمد شلال فرحان (7 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود شيخ قروش (8 يونيو 2014)

مشكور


----------



## جاد الدين زينار (8 يونيو 2014)

يا عم بيرجع تانى


----------



## samir hosny (2 فبراير 2015)

مشكوووووووووور وتسلم


----------



## ادهم احمد على (2 فبراير 2015)

شكرا تم التحميل وجارى التجربه


----------

